# Whizzer Front Fender Information Requested



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 5, 2016)

I recently purchased what I believe is a 1946 Schwinn based Whizzer project.
Among the many parts needed for it is the front fender.

I read somewhere that the Whizzer front fenders weren't the same as the regular bicycle front fenders. Other places I thought I had seen people say they would interchange.

I'd like to find an original fender for my project. Can I use a balloon tire Schwinn bicycle fender or do I have to find a Whizzer specific fender?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Oct 5, 2016)

I am very new to all of this, but here is what I notice. You should be able to use any heavyweight front fender that will work with a springer, but there is a difference in the factory made WZ fenders. The factory wz fenders are wider, and are at the least, 3-1/2" in width. The standard fenders are 3-1/4" in width. It doesn't seem like a big difference, but when you compare them side by side, it is night and day. Also if you look at them from side view, the WZ fenders are more flared out, exposing more of the tires. I would measure your back fender. If it is the wider fender, you could try bicyclebones for a reproduction, or wait very patiently for an original. I hope this helps.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thank you, Mr. Holly. That actually helps tremendously and is exactly the information I needed to know.

I just went out to the garage and measured the rear fender. In the very few areas it isn't bent or damaged it appears to be just about 3.25" wide. I believe it is the regular bicycle fender.
I guess I will be on the hunt for one of those now.

Thanks again, Mr. Holly.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Oct 5, 2016)

You are welcome!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2016)

I Have an NOS "Cobalt" blue WZ front fender with 'shelf wear' if you need one.... never mounted...
PM me


----------

